# Theodorus VanderGroe on the misery of fallen man



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2021)

... It is due to sin that man has fully and eternally fallen from a life of glorious communion with Jehovah God, the only fountain of all salvation and of all that is good. He has provoked the most high God into becoming his enemy, and subjected himself to His curse and eternal wrath. Consequently, man now lies in the midst of eternal death. He is a child of the devil, a slave of hell, and subject to eternal perdition. He is by nature a complete enemy of God, being completely hostile to God and to His holiness and glory. To all eternity, he has neither the desire nor the ability to change.

As a carnal being, he is entirely impotent in that regard—a matter we will have to address with you as we proceed with our exposition of the Catechism. Such is the bottomless pit of misery in which all men, in and of themselves, are to be found. They all have been exiled from God’s communion, are subject to His curse and wrath, and are in bondage to the devil—and that eternally, without the least hope of being able to deliver themselves.

As long as man is left to himself by God, and as long as the Lord does not take hold of him in His grace to convert him, he remains insensitive to his wretched misery. ...

For more, see Theodorus VanderGroe on the misery of fallen man.


----------

